# Webcam and weather station at Smolikas mt.2150m.



## lepidas (Feb 19, 2010)

This is a full automated solar paneled weather station and webcamera at Smolikas mt. 2636m. Greece in the region of Konitsa,the system sends data to the internet every one hour,enjoy.

Discussions how to have such a system at the mountain started on May,the main problem was that there were to many problems we had to solve putting a webcamera and weather station at such a remoted place,after a few visits at the area we managed to solve the bigest percent of those problems and here we are! Thank you very much 










Site: Extreme Weather Stations and Cameras
blog: ExtremeWeather.gr - Weather Stations and Cameras
forum: Solar powered webcam ??? ??????? ??? ???????
email: extremeweather.gr[at]gmail.gr
facebook: ExtremeWeather | Facebook
twitter: Extreme Weather (@XWeatherGr) on Twitter
google: https://plus.google.com/110190079304774286154
avatar: http://www.extremeweather.gr/smolikas/cumulus/avatar-1.0.php


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

http://www.evk2cnr.org/WebCams/PyramidOne/everest-webcam.html


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

Skiing/ Snowboarding in Greece?


----------



## lepidas (Feb 19, 2010)

*Season time: Dec/Jan to Apr/May*



AcroPhile said:


> Skiing/ Snowboarding in Greece?


Season time: Dec/Jan to Apr/May
Altitude:2900m. to 1200m.
Average snow depth: 2m.
Covered Area: a lot of square kilometers

later on I´m gonna post some nice photos


----------

